# Congrats sweetrsue and Solace!!



## Bea

I'm happy to announce that sweetrsue and Solace. have both become Super Moderators to help us with the growing number of members and posts.  Congrats!


----------



## Plukie

Congratulations and welcome to you both!! You do realise that the new mods make the tea and do the cleaning don't you?

*Puts feet up*


----------



## kimmikefids

congrats sweet and solace.....i couldn't have picked 2 better super moderators myself!!!! nice choice tc bosses


----------



## Renae

Thank you, congrats sweetrsue too!! 

-Prepares for cleaning up and making tea's-


----------



## PtsRPpl2

LOL...you guys are so silly! Thanks for the much-needed laugh this morning!! And congrats to both of you!!!!


----------



## Renae

:lol:

Thank youuuu. :excited:


----------



## sweetrsue

THANK YOU!!! And Congrats Solace! I'll have to brush up my tea making skills.


----------



## Plukie

Yes, no milk or sugar for me thank you.


----------



## allen

congrats to the 2 of you i,m sure you will do great


----------



## Carrie~Anne

Congrats!!!! Do they pick up the feathers too?


----------



## Plukie

Oh yes Carrie~Anne, we almost have enough to make a flying suit!! LOL


----------



## Tike2

Congrats to both of you... Good Choices..  I like my tea plain!!


----------



## Kfontan

Congratulations Sweetrsue and Solace!! :thumbu: 

Can coffee be served as well as tea?


----------



## Birdie21

Congratulations SweetSue and Solace. I'm sure you will do a wonderful job.


----------



## allen

i like cheese cake with mine


----------



## sweetrsue

But you're all so far away from me.


----------



## Renae

LOL, Thankies.

Coffee will be served as well, along with any cakes, like allen has asked for cheese cake. I just gotta remember what everyone wants and doesn't want lucky Sue can help.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Congradulations guys  I like my coffee with two sugars


----------



## Renae

Thanks Spike, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Danielle

Congratulations, guys!


----------

